# Audi A6 2.7 Front Brake Rotors Discs Pads Kits * Sale + Free Shipping *



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

FRONT Audi Brake Kits Include: 
• Qty 2 Blausport _(OEM or U-Slot™ Style)_ Brake Disc Rotors 
• Qty 1 Set of German Brake Pads 
• Blauparts' Helpful Installation Guidelines 

Blausport's continued innovation, rigorous research, and testing resulted in the development of our most advanced brake rotor design yet. Click on your application to find out more about Blausport's Precision Series U-Slot™ slotted brake rotors. 

*U-Slot™ Style Kits:* 
- 2000-2002 S4 Quattro w/ 2.7T 
- 1999-2004 A6 Sedan Quattro w/ 2.7T, 321mm Brake Rotors and 8 Piece Brake Pad Set (Brake Code 1LX - Girling Calipers) 
- 2001-2005 allroad w/ 2.7T, 321mm Brake Rotors and 8 Piece Brake Pad Set (Brake Code 1LX - Girling Calipers) 
- 2004-2005 allroad w/ 4.2L, 321mm Brake Rotors and 8 Piece Brake Pad Set (Brake Code 1LX - Girling Calipers) 

*OEM Style Kits:* 
- 2000-2002 S4 Quattro w/ 2.7T 
- 1999-2004 A6 Sedan Quattro w/ 2.7T, 321mm Brake Rotors and 8 Piece Brake Pad Set - (Brake Code 1LX - Girling Calipers) 
- 2001-2005 allroad w/ 2.7T, 321mm Brake Rotors and 8 Piece Brake Pad Set (Brake Code 1LX - Girling Calipers) 
- 2004-2005 allroad w/ 4.2L, 321mm Brake Rotors and 8 Piece Brake Pad Set (Brake Code 1LX Girling Calipers) 

NOTE: 1999-2004 A6 and 2001-2005 allroad models have 2 completely different front brake setup possibilities. They are not interchangeable. These models could have a 8 brake pad or 4 brake pad set-up. See our helpful 'How To Measure Audi Brake Rotor Size' page (includes detailed explanation and pictures). 

*Check out our Closeout Sale!* 
 

*Blauparts' Audi Parts Department*


----------

